# My 09 BMC SLX01



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got an awesome deal on this left over brand new 09 BMC SLX01. Not a weight wennie frame .. 1440g for the frame alone with and fork with aluminum steerer. the frameset is no longer available for 2011 BMC line up. I think the frame is sexy.




































quill type seatpost 230g










fork with aluminum steerer quite heavy.


----------



## johng723 (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a great looking bike  But yes, definitely not at the weight weenie level. Congrats on the new bike! What do you plan to spec it out with?


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks , it will be campagnolo mixed parts, I also hvae a few old parts lying around. Hope I'm done with the build this weekend.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree that it is sexy. And you're right: It's heavier. But from what I understand the weight is in the right places and there's not an ounce of fat on it. 

If you don't mind sharing, how much did you pay?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

This is my 2010 SLX01 Stars and Stripes. i love this bike. i might be a little heavier than others, but, you cannot feel it. this bikes handles like no ther bike i've had.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> I agree that it is sexy. And you're right: It's heavier. But from what I understand the weight is in the right places and there's not an ounce of fat on it.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, how much did you pay?



As you can see it's brand new uncut fork got it for $1000 not bad right ?


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

machine at work cut the fork today, even with 7.5" steerer the fork still weighs 500g
heading to my lbs to get me a starnut.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

machine at work cut the fork today, even with 7.5" steerer the fork still weighs 500g
heading to my lbs to get me a starnut.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd pay $1000 for that frame.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

build is almost done ...

Record Red Shifter
Record Front Derailleur
Super Record Rear Derailleur ( on the way)
Record Cassette 12-25
Stronglight Pulsion 53/39
Zero G gravity brakeset
Zipp 145 Stem
Easton EC90 SLX3 Handlebar
Look Keo Classic Pedals
Zipp 404 Wheelset 
808 Rear in the picture


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Looks like what I had


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Kenacycle said:


> Looks like what I had



awesome .. still have the R3?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

no. sold it . I have a LOOK 586 and a Colnago EPS right now


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

finally done, I took for a little spin around my neighborhood this baby put a smile on my face, I think it handles better than my R3 ... hmmm I'll see it tomorrow taking it to 9W. 16lbs with 808 and 404 wheelset, but that wont be the training wheels.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Kenacycle said:


> no. sold it . I have a LOOK 586 and a Colnago EPS right now


I have the old 08 586 and I love it, way better than the R3 in my opinion. I just can't let go of the R3.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes the 586 is more comfortable than the R3 and looks way better.


----------



## strikeir (Nov 15, 2010)

could you divulge where you got the frame/fork for that price? 

I've found it for $1699 but that $699 is quite significant... do you have a discount somewhere? 

also, once you ride it a little, i'd be interested in what you think of the stiffness. i was thinking of picking one up for a do-everything bike that I race in crits and RRs.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

There's a few on ebay for that price right now. Beatufiul bikes!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I actually got it from ebay and the seller is a bike shop from OH. last month there was a bunch for SLX01 listed on ebay. this is one of them and no one is buying, when the seller didn't sell the frame I offer them 1K plus $16 shipping charge. If you go search ebay there's a 2010 model size 52 that the seller listed it for the 3rd time already. I tried to make an offer on that one but he said he's not in a hurry to sell. so you could try $1299 for a 2010 is still cheap.
so far I put in 92 hilly miles this past sat and sunday, SLX01 is supposed to be a sprinter frame, but to me its a climber too, I have 53/39 on the SLX01 and I climb better with this bike than my Cervelo R3 which has a 50/34 and weighs 14.5lbs.


----------

